# Exploration of inguinal hernia



## sunchips (Jun 18, 2009)

I am trying my best to help a friend code her doc's op report. He doesn't give much to go on but this is basically what he said the procedure was:

Exploration of the right groin with excision of right inguinal scarring and fibrosis with reapproximation of laxity of right lower quadrant abdominal wall.

My friend thinks it should be an unlisted procedure code 49999. However, I was thinking more along the lines of 49525 because in the op report he states that they did not find that the inguinal hernia was recurrent but there was mild buliging and the steel mesh from the previous herniorraphy needed to be moved back into place. The patient is over 80 years old. Frustration is setting in  Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree...49525...I would use that as well.


----------

